# Encapsulate then scrape?



## Journeyman

A friend asked me for a quote to paint the exterior of his house. I mainly do interior work but I decided to check it out. 

It turns out the house is an old WW2 building, prefab steel walls and roof. The paint looks like it might be original. Super weathered, flaking etc. 

Long story short, this isn't my kind of job. I gave my friend a run down of what the process would be to do the job right. I wanted him to be up to speed when he was getting quotes and to be aware of the lead paint considerations.

I'm not going to do the job but now I am wondering if there is a product that could be rolled on top of the old flaking paint to bond it together. Once dry then scraped off the metal in larger pieces.

I am out of my element here and I ask out of curiosity. I've seen enough badly painted surfaces where the paint readily scrapes off in sheets. Can one create this situation intentionally to encapsulate before scraping?


----------



## Epoxy Pro

There are no primers out like your asking. Lead paint doesn't peel off in sheets. 

Go to your states website or the epa website and look up the lead laws for your area. Give this link to your friend. Make sure he hires a lead licensed contractor.

You as a contractor do not want to get caught doing a lead job if your not licensed.


----------



## PRC

What CD said^

The nearest type of product to what you are asking about is a remover called Peel Away 1


----------



## Journeyman

No worries. Like I said this isn't my kind of job. I offered my friend some basic advice. 

Thanks for the responses.


----------



## Stretch67

Ive heard of something like ur saying... Mighta been called pretox?


----------



## Journeyman

bryceraisanen said:


> Ive heard of something like ur saying... Mighta been called pretox?


Thanks for that info. Checked out PreTox on the net. My terminology might be incorrect but PreTox 7000 appears to be a 'neutralizing stripper'. The stated coverage of 55-75 SF/Gal would add up fast. No stated VOC rating for PreTox 7000 but the Pretox 2000FD (just neutralizer) is 2.7 pounds VOC per gallon!


----------



## Roamer

I met with a client yesterday about a doing RRP work on her attic room. She told me about this product: Eco-Bond Lead Defender.

http://www.ecobondlbp.com/component...p-lead-defender-new-and-improved-announcement

From their website: "ECOBOND® LBP Lead Defender® is specially formulated with patented lead treatment reagents* made with food-grade additives* to take advantage of the natural binding properties with lead. This proprietary blend provides advanced human bioavailability reduction, in case of accidental ingestion of the treated lead paint dust and chips."

Sounds like another encapsulating paint to me but it also sounds like it maybe what the original poster was looking for.


----------



## CApainter

If you look at the most ideal process for this job (short of razing the whole building), it would be to remove all of the old coating and provide a contaminated free surface that included a profile. And this works, provided the resources are optimal. Unfortunately, resources are often not optimal, and components of the "ideal" process are excluded.

I suppose when components of a process need to be shaved back, only the most critical one's should remain. And in terms of lead, encapsulation is optimal when considering limited resources.

I will check out some of the products provided. Thanks.


----------



## tnw322

Definitely check with your local/state regulations on lead removal. The FED regulation basically says if you know there is lead you can not disturb (sand scrap demo) the surface. The issue is dust particles traveling to other rooms. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CApainter

tnw322 said:


> Definitely check with your local/state regulations on lead removal. The FED regulation basically says if you know there is lead you can not disturb (sand scrap demo) the surface. The issue is dust particles traveling to other rooms.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 I thought you can disturb lead quantities over the exempted limits, provided you are trained and offer the owner all the information they are entitled to.


----------



## Epoxy Pro

CApainter said:


> tnw322 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely check with your local/state regulations on lead removal. The FED regulation basically says if you know there is lead you can not disturb (sand scrap demo) the surface. The issue is dust particles traveling to other rooms.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you can disturb lead quantities over the exempted limits, provided you are trained and offer the owner all the information they are entitled to.
Click to expand...

The states that make up their own RRP rules are not following the feds 100%. Some states that have their own rules allow this but feds don't. Sorry our lead inspector works for the state so what he says goes in my mind.

Make sure if it is lead paint (some test) you don't touch it even to remove with safe chemicals if you are not licensed or certified.

This year we are subbing out all of our RRP work. I don't want to do it any more.


----------



## kdpaint

This came to me in a daydream/nightmare:

Run many, many gallons of stripper through a rented Home Depot pressure washer after covering anything you don't want dead or destroyed. Build a containment system around the footprint of the house. Wear a level 4 biohazard suit with contained breathing, and pressure wash all that pesky lead paint away. Collect check.

:whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## journeymanPainter

kdpaint said:


> This came to me in a daydream/nightmare:
> 
> Run many, many gallons of stripper through a rented Home Depot pressure washer after covering anything you don't want dead or destroyed. Build a containment system around the footprint of the house. Wear a level 4 biohazard suit with contained breathing, and pressure wash all that pesky lead paint away. Collect check.
> 
> :whistling2::whistling2:


Why not a crappy airless instead?


----------



## Roamer

We are certified with the EPA and the DDoE (District Department of the Environment, Washington DC's local RRP).

We are certifed to perform all of the work in the RRP, including paint removal and other prep work.


----------



## Epoxy Pro

Roamer said:


> We are certified with the EPA and the DDoE (District Department of the Environment, Washington DC's local RRP).
> 
> We are certifed to perform all of the work in the RRP, including paint removal and other prep work.


We can get certified withthebEPA but it doesn't matter much in MA since they don't follow them completely.

For full lead paint removal in MA a de- leader license is needed. If more than 50% of the paint was coming off we didn't need a de-leader license.

Now we avoid lead jobs, we did a bunch over the last few years and over all hard aggravating work. Not worth the additional stress it was causing us.


----------

